# Wlan Reichweite Nokia 5800...



## obiplal (10. Juni 2010)

Wie  groß ist die WLAN Reichweite des Nokia 5800 im Haus/im Freien?
Könnte man die Reichweite irgendwie erhöhen?


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich weiß auf jeden Fall das es reicht, wenn ich im unteren Stockwerk bin und der Router im Oberen. Auch vor der Haustür stehend hab ich Internet. Wie man das erhöhen kann weiß ich leider net.
Man müsste halt iwie den Empfänger im Handy vergrößern.


----------



## DrSin (10. Juni 2010)

Ja, du kannst die Sendeleistung erhöhen.
Gehe dazu folgend vor:
Einstellungen->Verbindungen->Wireless Lan->Optionen->Einstellungen->Optionen->Erweiterte Einstellungen->TX-Leistungsniveau auf 100mW stellen.

Und ggf. den Energiesparmodus ausschalten.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2010)

Also bei meinem Handy gibts den Menüpunkt nicht


----------



## DrSin (10. Juni 2010)

Gibts bei jeden S60v5 Handy


----------



## obiplal (10. Juni 2010)

Wie weit ist das bis zur Haustür??


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Gibts bei jeden S60v5 Handy


Ah, man muss die Autokonfiguration erst deaktivieren

@obiplal:
Sind Luftlinie ~4-5 Meter.
Willst du etwa das Wlan von den Nachbarn anzapfen


----------



## DrSin (10. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ah, man muss die Autokonfiguration erst deaktivieren



Simmt, hab ich nicht dran gedacht, bei mir ist die von Werk aus aus, halt kein Nokia


----------



## obiplal (10. Juni 2010)

Wie stelle ich die Autokonfiguration aus?
Ich möchte nur wissen ob ich im Wohnzimmer Empfang habe wenn ich den Router in meinem Zimmer stehen habe!


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2010)

Einstellungen->Verbindungen->W-Lan->Optionen->Einstellungen->Optionen->Erweiterte Eisntellungen->Ja->Autom. Konfiguration auf "Deaktiviert" stellen


----------



## obiplal (10. Juni 2010)

Danke!


----------

